# grilling onions



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

another good recipe for a topper or to eat right out of the foil.

carmelized onions

1. cut up as many onions as you would like.
2. take about 1/2 cup white vinager to about 1 1/2 cups brown sugar. adjust quanities according to how many onions you are cooking. 
3. mix vinegar and brown sugar together to form a paste and pour over onions. put in tin foil and wrap
4. cook at about 450-500 on the top rack of your grill for about 30 min or until onions are soft and the color is a medium brown. 
5. take out of foil and enjoy another recipe that you not be dissappointed with!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks I'll be trying this real soon.


----------

